# F-450 Dump Question



## snowplow12345 (Mar 4, 2005)

We are in the process of purchasing a 07 f-450 dump. this truck will be used for landscaping as well as snow removal / salting. We want to outfit the truck with 11ft dump body but wondered if this would make it harder to plow with being a longer vehicle than a 9ft dump. also, will adding weight to the bed in the winter make 2wd ok for plowing. it will have 6.0 diesel with limited slip rear end. our dealer says that this truck will be fine for plowing and if there is any problem adding weight to the bed should solve all problems. most plowing will be semi-large commercial & flat lots. I really like the added size of the 11ft for added hauling of bulk materials in the summer, but not sure i will like the length when plowing.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

If you want to haul go with the F550 then you can be legal with 3yds of stone. I would recommend the 9ft. body as you won't have the GVWR to use 11ft. unless its just mulch or leaves and yes you will appreciate the shorter turning radius. Ballast is important but unless you have another truck to give a tug, I wouldn't recommend 2wd. I was using a friends 4WD 550 with highway(factory tires) and on a very slight incline on asphalt truck wouldn't back up when plow was raised taking weight off rear. I have rear traction tires on mine and don't have that problem. I can't imagine 2wd in the same situation. PS going forward was no problem with plow down.


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

As long as you are doing big wide open areas the 11 foot bed will be fine,better acutely. The longer wheel base will give yiou better traction. 
If you are going to do any tight turning with this set up,This is where you'l have more trouble.
If it's a 2wd truck,doing flat open places you'll be ok. I would not even consider trying to plow with less than 2 tons of weighty in the back. The more you have the better it will be. Check your max payload and put it all on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Get the 550, you're pissing money away on a 450.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I have a 550 set up similar to what you are describing. Mine is 4wd but often times we plow in 2wd especailly when plowing streets. I would say that 95% of what we plow we can do in 2wd in most storms if we have enough ballast. One thing I will recommend is that you get get it with the Continental 450 series tires on it in the rears. That is the most aggresive tire that Ford offers for the 450 & 550 series trucks. Anothet thing that wouldn't hurt is to have a set of tire chains readily available for those storms and sites where and when the 2wd just won't quite do it.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Personally, I would go with 4x4 without a doubt. Even if you dont use it, the next guy will, and he will pay for it.....(resale value). I havnt checked prices recently, but I am sure the difference between a 450 and 550 cant be more than a couple of thousand dollars. Get the f-550 Diesel, 4x4. Dont stop short at the 450.


----------



## snowplow12345 (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks for all your input. I am having a hard time finding the color i want anyways. all our trucks are dark blue, and dont want to change with white or red. looks like ill have to get one ordered.hopefully i can still order 07. i am a little worried about buying a newer model ( 08 ) with new diesel. i always feel i can negotiate a better deal if i find one on the lot. although as you can imagine blue is hard to find.
does anyone have a preference of either electric hoist, hot shift pto, or central hydraulics. is it worth getting central hydraulics to run salt spreader. i priced the difference of the 550 and its only about 1500 more.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Snowplow, get your dealer up on the locate to find you a truck. I live in MA and bought my 04 off a lot in New York. They can locate trucks in your area. The blue isnt that uncommon. I agree with you on not buying the white or red though. You can get a deal on something sittin on the lot. You might get a sick deal if there are any 06's left. The warranty starts from the day you put it in service so whats the real difference???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowplow12345;338075 said:


> does anyone have a preference of either electric hoist, hot shift pto, or central hydraulics. is it worth getting central hydraulics to run salt spreader. i priced the difference of the 550 and its only about 1500 more.


PTO will not work. Ford and Gm in their infinite wisdom have designed their PTO's for stationary work only. You touch the brake and the PTO shuts off.

GO with central hydraulics for everything--plow, dump, spreader. Well worth the investment.


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*f450dump question*

snowplow get a chevy 5500 lol


----------

